# Just Awarded FCC! Paphiopedilum micranthum 'Huntington's Perfection' FCC/AOS



## Brandon Tam (May 4, 2015)

The Huntington just received an FCC from the AOS for our Paphiopedilum micranthum 'Huntington's Perfection' FCC/AOS! 91 points!


----------



## eOrchids (May 4, 2015)

Holy crap :drool:

Well deserved for a fine fine plant! :clap:

Congrats!!!


----------



## Justin (May 4, 2015)

lovely!


----------



## rbedard (May 4, 2015)

Congratulations! Gorgeous flowers.


----------



## Wendy (May 4, 2015)

Well isn't that nice....a well deserved award! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (May 4, 2015)

Wow! That is a beauty!!! Congratulations!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 4, 2015)

Hot Damn! Nice going!


----------



## NYEric (May 4, 2015)

FCC! Congrats!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (May 4, 2015)

Congratulations, that is a beauty for sure and look at the other buds and blooms.


----------



## cnycharles (May 4, 2015)

that is very nice


----------



## Migrant13 (May 4, 2015)

Stunning...way to go!


----------



## cattmad (May 4, 2015)

Awesome mic


----------



## John M (May 4, 2015)

Wow! Congratulations! Well deserved!

Will you self that plant to produce more high quality micranthums?


----------



## abax (May 4, 2015)

WOOHOO! Gorgeous and well-deserved award.


----------



## JeanLux (May 5, 2015)

Congratulations!!!! Jean


----------



## labskaus (May 5, 2015)

congratulation! A very special award for a very fine plant! If that is all one plant in the picture, you're on a good way to grab a cultural award not too far away!


----------



## MaryPientka (May 5, 2015)

Congratulations! It's gorgeous!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 5, 2015)

wonderful


----------



## bigleaf (May 5, 2015)

Congratulations.


----------



## Ray (May 5, 2015)

I am not that big of a fan of parvi's, but that is spectacular! Well done!


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 5, 2015)

pic of the whole plant please


----------



## AdamD (May 5, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## Spaph (May 5, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> pic of the whole plant please



Agreed!

Congrats, you have been on a tear as of late with AOS awards!


----------



## monocotman (May 5, 2015)

Fantastic. 
Please post when all the flowers are open!
David


----------



## Heather (May 5, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## Marco (May 5, 2015)

Congrats. Well Deserved


----------



## Brandon Tam (May 5, 2015)

John M said:


> Wow! Congratulations! Well deserved!
> 
> Will you self that plant to produce more high quality micranthums?



We will definitely do a selfing with this given opportunity of such a high quality flower with 4 possible flowers to pollinate. Going to be exciting!


----------



## Brandon Tam (May 5, 2015)

Spaph said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Congrats, you have been on a tear as of late with AOS awards!



You guys asked for it!


----------



## Brandon Tam (May 5, 2015)

monocotman said:


> Fantastic.
> Please post when all the flowers are open!
> David



I will try my best! The first pair of flowers may start to fade by the time the other two are in full bloom.


----------



## John M (May 5, 2015)

WooHoo! Very nice, Brandon! That's some serious eye candy!

What do you use for potting medium? What water do you use and what fertilizer do you use? Thanks!


----------



## Brandon Tam (May 6, 2015)

John M said:


> WooHoo! Very nice, Brandon! That's some serious eye candy!
> 
> What do you use for potting medium? What water do you use and what fertilizer do you use? Thanks!



I use straight seedling bark. They seem to like to dry out more than any other Paphs. I also have them in clay pots with holes for the same reason. I just use city water with a TDS of 800 PPM. Fertilizer is YaraLiva Calcium Nitrate 15.5-0-0.


----------



## phraggy (May 6, 2015)

ABSOLUTELY GOBSMACKED!!!!!

Ed


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2015)

Brandon Tam said:


> You guys asked for it!



whoah!!!!!! love the fuzzy leaves!


----------



## John M (May 6, 2015)

Brandon Tam said:


> I use straight seedling bark. They seem to like to dry out more than any other Paphs. I also have them in clay pots with holes for the same reason. I just use city water with a TDS of 800 PPM. Fertilizer is YaraLiva Calcium Nitrate 15.5-0-0.



Thanks very much. 800 PPM...that's pretty hard water. Surprising! Plus, you feed zero Phosphorus and Potassium???.....again, surprising. However; can't argue with success!:clap:


----------



## eOrchids (May 6, 2015)

We stand in awe!!! :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Ray (May 6, 2015)

Wow! I can't wait to see how much THAT brings to the Slippertalk Auction!


----------



## cnycharles (May 6, 2015)

Only eric would bid that high


----------



## papheteer (May 7, 2015)

Congrats on the well-deserved award! It should have gotten a CCE too!! One of the bests micranthums i've seen.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 8, 2015)

Stunning display! Double congrats!


----------



## smartie2000 (May 11, 2015)

Congrats! what a healthy plant!


----------



## SlipperMatt (Mar 24, 2016)

Wohaaa! Beauty mass of leaves. Stunning flowers as well. Congrats for the award. I think your tapwater contains potassium and phosphorus in sufficient quantity. What dosage of Yaraliva Calcinit? 0,5gr/liter? And what frequencies?
Kind regards: Matyas


----------



## Kawarthapine (Jul 23, 2016)

That is amazing.

Well done and deserved.


----------

